
What Will It Take to Solve the Student Loan Crisis? - elorant
https://hbr.org/2019/09/what-will-it-take-to-solve-the-student-loan-crisis
======
UserIsUnused
To me , most college university major are just luxury, and you should only go
there if you have fine finances. It's has been proved that a college degree in
the right major is the best investment you can do, even with the big loans you
have to take. The problem with people not being able to payout their loans is
because they did not took a good choice in major. And why should my taxes go
into someone spending their time in a liberal arts major? or anyother with
little or no relevance to the market? Those kind of loans are never pay, and
yes, if it's free it's a loan as well, the state will use the tax money to
fund these students, expecting to get some bigger tax money later when they
graduate. Well, bad majors won't find well paid jobs, the tax money wasn't
well invested.

Maybe I'm just a sad adult, that just sees everything around money/market
value. Maybe I should have spend my college years in some place where college
was "free" perfecting my art skills. Now I pay for my art classes after
work... What an absurd idea, to pay for an hobby, rather than having taxpayers
funding some years into my hobby research.

edit: I'm talking mainly about tuition, things like access to classes
references/books/material, it's ridiculous to be paid, as the ones that wrote
those were already paid to do it, and a lot of it, done with research payed by
taxpayers

